# HD 7 vs. HD 6



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I picked up an HD 7" with the intent of giving it to my nephew for Christmas.  I played around with it a bit and found I really didn't like it.  It seemed a bit "clunky," for lack of a better term.  It seemed to hang up a bit and respond slower than I expected.  I decided to return it and I ended up buying him a previous generation HD.  

I have been intrigued with the idea of the 6" since it came out so I couldn't resist getting one when they were on sale last week.  Since logically I know they should be essentially the same tablet, I was surprised at how much I like the 6"  It seems to be a bit faster on the response and it is a really good "carry around" size.  Since I also have an HDX I really don't *need* another Fire, but I really enjoy the little thing.    

I'm curious if anyone else has directly compared the two and what their thoughts might be?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting!  I was briefly tempted, but I really don't need ANOTHER Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the 6" screen size on my Voyage (and PaperWhite) but find the 7" screen size on my HDX is about as small as I want a tablet to go. Smaller might be fine for reading, but I feel like it would be too small for most games and web browsing -- which is what I use my Fires for. So I wasn't even tempted by the 6" Fire.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I have an iPad mini that I usually cart around everywhere, so I've comtempkated the idea of getting an 8.9 HDX (for keeping at home to watch movies and such) instead of my 7 and having the 6 around for a "take with me" when I want. You know, first world problems and all that... Lol


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I love the Fire HD 6 much better than the 2013 Fire HD 7. I sold mine right away and ordered the 6, and am glad I did. It's awesome! My 2 girls are each getting one for Christmas


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

It's kind of surprising to me that I like it so much, too, with it being a smaller screen and all.  I also like that when you are in the reading app, it doesn't have the "blue outline" problem that can be distracting when reading on the 2013 HDX.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm VERY impressed with the Fire HD 6! Text and graphics are amazingly crisp and clear. It's great for e-reading. Movies look fantastic, even on its small screen. Streamed music sounds great with headphones and on my bluetooth speaker. _So_ glad I bought it!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love my HD6.  It's my carry-around tablet.  It's nice for reading, but I usually have my paperwhite with me.  I've used the camera too.  I wanted it mainly for taking to work. This is the first job where I can get away with watching movies and TV shows in extended down time, and I prefer using the HD6 compared with the 22" computer screen.

I use my 8.9" HDX at home, mainly when I'm on the exercise bike or when I want to quickly check weather and subway train status with MTA app.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just got the HD 6 when it was on sale for black Friday. I love this thing. I find it the perfect size for reading. Scribd and stuff like that needs an app. 
Now I don't have a HDX 7 or even a newer HD 7. I have the original Fire from 2011, the first one that ever came out and I could never read on it well because of the blurry pixels. I also have a 2012 1st gen 8.9 HD which I use mostly for games and such, its a bit heavy for reading. 

I was very surprised how well the fonts look on the HD6 for reading. I can also hold it in one hand, something I can not to with the original Fire or the Nexus 7.2 tablet I have. The Nexus is a really nice tablet, but the font actually looks better on the HD6 than on the Nexus, go figure. 

I don't do any web surfing on any of my tablets other than occasional. I also don't type on any of them. I have to have a minimum of my netbook size keyboard for that. But I did try it all out on the 6 and everything looks surprisingly big enough and very sharp. Its a fantastic tablet for its size, but I use it mostly to read stuff on it and check out apps. Its just a perfect size. My 7 inch Nexus now looks bulky every time I pick it up.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just bought the Fire 6 for my wife, and I must say I am surprised a little by the size difference between it and the 2013 7 HD I already own. It is kind of like comparing a mass market paperback to the 6x9 size paperbacks that indies use. My wife is petite so I suspect it will be better for her then the 7" but we will find out! The screen is sharp and clear and the device is responsive.  Right now it is updating to 4.5.1 so do not know much more than that. And of course I am keeping it hidden while I set it up.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I use my 6" for reading books with pictures/artwork, in bed. Love the small suze.


----------

